# Let's Complain



## Brock (Mar 14, 2013)

We all need an outlet in order to complain about the things that either annoy us or make us angry enough to swerve in to oncoming traffic.  
But not all of us always have an outlet to complain when we need one.  Feel free to complain about anything you want. 

P.S.  Please don't turn complaints in to debates.

--------------------------------------------------

Running late:  Every time my family has somewhere to be we are scrambling around like a Chinese fire drill trying to get out the door at the very last minute.  It is my greatest stress in life at the moment.  My wife and I have three girls, ages 4, 9, and 12, and it is a nightmare trying to get them ready and in the car in order to make it somewhere on time.  We are always late to appointments and the last to arrive at church every Sunday.  I'm often doing 80 mph to get there with my wife screaming at me to slow down.  I've tried so many solutions to this problem, but none of them stick.  

I cannot even begin to convey how stressful this is for me.


----------



## Foxee (Mar 14, 2013)

I can't stand transcription audio that sounds like Charlie Brown's teacher...and they almost all do! Why'd I get myself into this?? ARGH!


----------



## JosephB (Mar 14, 2013)

Dear Client, 

As you can see, there is zero white space left on this design, yet somehow, it still looks good. But you can't ADD another (insert expletive of choice) paragraph of copy without taking something out. Thanks for the vote of confidence, but we can't "work our magic" and make it fit somehow. We cannot defy the laws of physics or whatever. Something has got to (insert expletive of choice) go.

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 14, 2013)

I'd like to complain about all the complaining that is going on in this thread.  Can't you guys find somewhere better to complain like on customer service phone calls, letters to the editor, or park benches with a crowd of old men?  You're killing my buzz Debbie Downers!


----------



## NathanBrazil (Mar 14, 2013)

Dear Abby,

This is the third time this week that our neighbor's dog took a crap on our lawn.  I am about ready to install an invisble, electric grid over the grass, or purchase a giant trapdoor spider.  Please advise.


----------



## Jon M (Mar 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 14, 2013)

Jon M said:


> Dear neighbors across the street in house number 7310, though the "conversations" you have with your cell phone at 3 AM are endlessly fascinating, providing many laughs, and as much as I love stumbling upon the occasional bottle of Cognac in my yard the next morning, do try to keep your ape behavior indoors and off the street. The cops are catching on to us.
> 
> With love,
> 
> your neighborly neighbor



At least it's cognac and not Wild Irish Rose.  Do they leave their smoking jacket laying on your lawn as well?  We all now have a better idea of what kind of neighborhood you live in.  I'm guessing the noveau riche.


----------



## Jon M (Mar 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Whisper (Mar 14, 2013)

NathanBrazil said:


> Dear Abby,
> 
> This is the third time this week that our neighbor's dog took a crap on our lawn. I am about ready to install an invisble, electric grid over the grass, or purchase a giant trapdoor spider. Please advise.



I'd like to complain that Dear Abby is dead. I've got too many thinks I need advice about for her to be dead. I wonder if she has voice mail?


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 14, 2013)

Whisper said:


> I'd like to complain that Dear Abby is dead. I've got too many thinks I need advice about for her to be dead. I wonder if she has voice mail?



Her sister Ann Landers is ghost writing Dear Abby's column.  (No not really, but they are real life sisters.)


----------



## Sam (Mar 14, 2013)

If I started complaining about things that bug me, the site would need to be moved to a new server to handle the load.


----------



## Brock (Mar 14, 2013)

Sam said:


> If I started complaining about things that bug me, the site would need to be moved to a new server to handle the load.



Does that bug you that you have so many things to complain about?  Are you... complaining?


----------



## Sam (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't have anything to complain about. There's no point.


----------



## Brock (Mar 14, 2013)

Sam said:


> I don't have anything to complain about. There's no point.



I was just kidding with you.  But complaining is good for the soul if done in moderation. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## JosephB (Mar 14, 2013)

It's good for your shoes?


----------



## moderan (Mar 14, 2013)

Gives them character and something to do with their flappy tongues.


----------



## NathanBrazil (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes.  Very flapulent.


----------



## moderan (Mar 14, 2013)

I'd like to complain about the liars, fakers, and poseurs that infest the internet. But all of the complaint department personnel are out to lunch.


----------



## Foxee (Mar 14, 2013)

Foxee said:


> I can't stand transcription audio that sounds like Charlie Brown's teacher...and they almost all do! Why'd I get myself into this?? ARGH!


I just got screwed out of half the pay for this job after banging my guts out on it from last night till this evening. The transcription company can go take a flying leap, I'm so done with this.


----------



## moderan (Mar 14, 2013)

Foxee said:


> I just got screwed out of half the pay for this job after banging my guts out on it from last night till this evening. The transcription company can go take a flying leap, I'm so done with this.


Been waiting to see that since you started.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 14, 2013)

NathanBrazil said:


> Yes.  Very flapulent.


I hate that in an elevator, or a movie theatre.  *sigh* Why do I ever go outside?


----------



## JosephB (Mar 14, 2013)

Watch out, Kevin. You just committed a forum violation.


----------



## moderan (Mar 14, 2013)

Mind yawn bizness, Joe.


----------



## Grape Juice Vampire (Mar 14, 2013)

I'd like to complain that both my ears have decided to fill with fluid.


----------



## JosephB (Mar 14, 2013)

moderan said:


> Mind yawn bizness, Joe.



Yeah? Who died and made you moderator?


----------



## moderan (Mar 14, 2013)

JosephB said:


> Yeah? Who died and made you moderator?


Keep yer britches on son. That was a joke. Yawn bizness? Get it? And wasn't that just you talking about a "forum violation"? You don't wear the colors either.


----------



## JosephB (Mar 14, 2013)

Oh dear. I got it. Some folks can dish it out, but they can't take it.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 14, 2013)

Thx Joe. Sometimes I forget myself. Ding dang darn it.


----------



## squidtender (Mar 14, 2013)

I'd like to complain about my soft, squishy outside, keeping down the awesome ninja I have inside :spidey:


----------



## Brock (Mar 15, 2013)

Pill poppers... I can't stand them.  I go to the doctor and tell him I'm in pain from another kidney stone and he starts asking me questions that are intended to catch me in a lie.  

He grabs the wrong side and says "So it hurts right here?" 

Then he tells me that I don't look like I'm in much pain, evidently because I managed not to cry in front of him like a little girl.  

"Rate your pain on a scale of 1 to 10," he tells me.  I tell him "8" and he says "nah, it can't be an 8 or you'd be rolling around on the floor."

I have a high pain tolerance, but kidney stone pain is a special kind of evil.  I don't like taking drugs, but when I need them I really don't want to play friggin mind games with my doctor.  I have the pill poppers to thank for this.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 15, 2013)

Brock said:


> Pill poppers... I can't stand them.  I go to the doctor and tell him I'm in pain from another kidney stone and he starts asking me questions that are intended to catch me in a lie.
> 
> He grabs the wrong side and says "So it hurts right here?"
> 
> ...



Oh believe me.  Here in Kentucky they have made specific laws that burdens everyone.  There are times I can literally move one inch the wrong way, and I'm bed ridden for a minimum week because my entire back inflames and every muscle cramps putting pressure on my spine and nerves that go down both legs.  It's sad when my doctor tells me, "I know you need higher pain killers that are time released, but the law and this office (sliding fee pay scale office) won't let me."


----------



## Rustgold (Mar 15, 2013)

Sam said:


> If I started complaining about things that bug me, the site would need to be moved to a new server to handle the load.



I want to complain about you making this statement, cause it was what I would have written.


----------



## moderan (Mar 15, 2013)

JosephB said:


> Oh dear. I got it. Some folks can dish it out, but they can't take it.


I can take it fine, but you left out the joke.


----------

